# IVF "Postcode Lottery" across Scotland



## Milo73 (Jun 28, 2010)

Details from a new report published in todays papers.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/politics/scotland/7919375/IVF-postcode-lottery-across-Scotland-revealed.html

http://news.scotsman.com/health/Inequality-of-Scottish-IVF-is.6450020.jp

Would be great if something changed.

Milo


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Yes, it is pretty awful reading.

Even if you are paying for tx at the Edinburgh Royal Infirmary, the waiting list is six months!

C xx


----------



## Milo73 (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi Clarabelle,

That's interesting, and very frustrating I can imagine.  After you have made the decision & saved up, you just want to get on with it!  I didn't have to wait any time for my self funded cycles at Ninewells, Dundee.

Milo x


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

It really does depend upon where you live, doesn't it!

Edinburgh also has Shawfields for private treatment, which has no waiting list but the treatment is about £1000 more expensive.   

C xx

PS Good luck for this cycle - grow little embies, grow!


----------

